# undercover pavoni



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Came across this on a great french site, this should really be on a reddit thread 'an attempt was made'

Pavoni decided to enter a different segment of the market with a boxy looking bar machine, with minimal effort they put a pro into a box (possibly the boiler is a bit bigger than usual but not much), I can only imagine the complaints they got the first time people took the lid off









the full thread is here http://machines.cafeslevier.free.fr/eurobar.html


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Ha!

Pavoni Management: "R&D, you go create an instant fail."

R&D: "Not a problem, we just box up a pro but let people get inside easily."

Marketing: "...what on earth?!"

Mgmt: "oh it's just so we can prove nobody needs a case on an espresso machine."


----------



## Paul Pratt (May 15, 2013)

I have one of these and have been using it as my daily machine for the past few months. They are actually very pretty in real life. The one I have does not have a manual fill function (I have seen variants plumbed into the mains water) so you just have to pressure it down and refill through the top knob as per usual. The other main feature is the offset group and subsequent HX tubing so you get a cooler and more manageable group. Oh and you also have a hot water spout and a cup warmer.

The only issue with the design if I was being picky is the top front fascia panel overhangs a bit too much and it makes it difficult to see what is happening in the cup. Apart from that it is a great machine - if the looks appeal to you. I personally like the late 60's transition to boxy looking machines.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Paul Pratt said:


> I have one of these and have been using it as my daily machine for the past few months. They are actually very pretty in real life. The one I have does not have a manual fill function (I have seen variants plumbed into the mains water) so you just have to pressure it down and refill through the top knob as per usual. The other main feature is the offset group and subsequent HX tubing so you get a cooler and more manageable group. Oh and you also have a hot water spout and a cup warmer.
> 
> The only issue with the design if I was being picky is the top front fascia panel overhangs a bit too much and it makes it difficult to see what is happening in the cup. Apart from that it is a great machine - if the looks appeal to you. I personally like the late 60's transition to boxy looking machines.


Thanks for the info, Interesting, they obviously put more thought into it than I realised, is the boiler any bigger than a professional? without the overhang and a slightly bigger boiler spring group, and plumbed in they would have been onto a winner. I suppose they spotted a niche and had ago at filling it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Boiler looks bigger plus the hx makes it a different proposition to a standard la pavoni. I guess hiding the boiler means it doesn't have to be pretty inside, but then most boxed levers are not pretty I side!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Much less chance of the staff burning themselves on the boiler when it's surrounded by a big box!


----------



## Paul Pratt (May 15, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Thanks for the info, Interesting, they obviously put more thought into it than I realised, is the boiler any bigger than a professional? without the overhang and a slightly bigger boiler spring group, and plumbed in they would have been onto a winner. I suppose they spotted a niche and had ago at filling it.


I think the boiler is bigger than even the Pro Euros but have not measured. Having the group away from the boiler creates a stronger machine. It also has a real safety valve compared with the normal ones, and a pressure switch.

It's a good compact machine, I suppose it may have been aimed at a small bar but still too small to be taken seriously. I have many 1 group San Marcos for instance that are probably at least 70cm wide, and quite empty inside the enormous case.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Also the steam wand seems better placed and less restrictive.


----------

